# Short term business visa/permit



## NumberSix (Dec 22, 2021)

Hello...

I'm a British citizen and I (via my ltd company) has recently been offered a contract in France, via another UK/EU company which would involve me staying in France for over 90/180 days but under a year.

Is this actually viable post-Brexit and, if so, does anyone know exactly what type of work permit I should apply for? (I've checked out various sites and found them all somewhat confusing).


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

The definitive answer as to whether it is permitted and under what conditions, will be somewhere in the Trade and Co-operation Agreement https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-con...2021.149.01.0010.01.ENG&toc=OJ:L:2021:149:TOC
Try Chapter 4.
Happy reading.


----------



## DrChips (Dec 3, 2019)

If uncertain - reinforcing EuroTrash that is in:
TITLE II SERVICES AND INVESTMENT
CHAPTER 4 ENTRY AND TEMPORARY STAY OF NATURAL PERSONS FOR BUSINESS PURPOSES

Lots of reading!!

Good luck


----------

